# FBQ2496 Set up Help



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

When i set up my FBQ2496 the set up tells you to set the volume to your standard listening level then to adjust the sub gain up in the AVR till it Peaks in the yellow and an occasioal red clip would be ok. In order to do that i really had to crank that up. I went from 0db to +10DB which leaves a small buzz when it is that cranked (I think i can go 5db more). Should I turn up my "Bass" in the AVR, I think that will turn it up for all channels, Or should i turn down all my channels by 5db to bring them all down so that the main volume does more work instead of just increasing my Sub level. 

And when i Run REW should i run the input into the receiver, and if so, sould I run it with my Mains or should i unplug them from my AVR to test my Sub, or should i just run REW right into the FBQ2496 and skip my AVR. Then at the point i think you can adjust the volume at the REW Sweep Point sence the AVR is not being used. Is there a min or max in Sweep point that sould be avoided. I beleive it is set up as -12db.

Thanks


----------



## eye1 (Apr 25, 2008)

You should adjust your sub output using only the bass in the AVR so you just start to clip to the red. Depending on the frequency response of your mains they likely should be set to small and sub - yes. This way your sub takes most of the low frequency sound and lets your mains play the higher frequency sound.

Run the REW input into the receiver using splitter for left and right sound. Make sure your AVR is on direct so it does not add any additional influence.

You should measure your sub and eq your sub prior to introducing your mains. After you are safisfied with the sound measurements from your eq'd sub then you can bring in your mains and measure the crossover point and make adjustments if necessary.

Try the above information and you will be on your way.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, whatever you do you don't want to increase noise in your system, so feel free to ignore those instructions if they're getting you detrimental results. Reducing your speaker levels and running the receiver's volume higher can also increase noise, so I wouldn't go that route either. As long as you're seeing a decent signal level on the FBQ you're fine.

As far as REW, it's probably easiest to use the receiver, and just unplug the main speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

Wayne,

What would you consider decent signal level?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically, if it registers a signal, you're fine. If it's at the lower end all the time (say, below the half-way mark) and you can take some steps to get it up some w/o introducing noise to the system, go ahead. It's nice to get the levels up to occasional-yellow if you can, but it's poor gain structure technique to maximize the S/N of one component if it means trashing everything else in the system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When i set up my FBQ2496 the set up tells you to set the volume to your standard listening level then to adjust the sub gain up in the AVR till it Peaks in the yellow and an occasioal red clip would be ok


I think you may have mis-read that setup procedure. 

It's not your standard listening level (what would happen if you had it loud one day). The level you should set the receiver volume to is the *loudest* you would ever use.

From the BFD Guide, in part:

_Play a CD or DVD with some good deep bass (U-571 with the depth charge scenes is a good one to use if you have it). Play the source at the maximum level you would listen to it._.

So, play something at it's highest level with lots of bass in it and see if the Red LED might come on once in a while and you're good. If you start to introduce noise, then stop.......

brucek


----------

